# Java PDF und Elektronische Unterschrift



## hunter1977 (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe folgende Frage. Ich möchte gern ein vorhandenes PDF Dokument digital signieren und dann per E-Mail rausschicken. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das mit einen Java Programm hinbekomme.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mic_checker (10. Mrz 2005)

Allgemein kannst du zum Signieren, sowie zum Verfizieren von Daten "Signature" benutzen.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/security/Signature.html


----------



## hunter1977 (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

kann ich diese Funktion auch auf ein bestehendes PDF anweden?


----------



## mic_checker (10. Mrz 2005)

Nach der Initialisierung etc. kannst du ja irgendwann per FileInputStream bestimmen welche Datei du signieren willst.

Ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht ob du es so machen willst das du über nen einfachen FileInputStream was liest - bzw. ob dir das reicht.

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal auf www.javalinkbase.de oder so gucken und nach pdf suchen. Also zum Zugriff auf best. PDF's etc.


----------



## mic_checker (10. Mrz 2005)

Weisst du denn gernell wie man Digitale Signaturen anfertigt (und das Problem bezieht sich nur auf .pdf) oder hast du da noch Probleme mit?


----------



## hunter1977 (10. Mrz 2005)

Nein, mit digitalen Signaturen kenne ich mich aus.
Ich werde das pdf mit einem FileInputStreamReader einlesen und dann mit einer digitalen Unterschrift versehen.

Ich will mal sehen, ob ich das hinbekomme.

Ich melde mich sonst wieder.

Danke Hunter


----------



## flanker (10. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
meins du sowas?

http://itextpdf.sourceforge.net/howtosign.html


----------



## hunter1977 (10. Mrz 2005)

Danke, sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------

